# Interesting mail



## cement (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess as a relocator this guy thinks I might need his product. Hmm can't ever remember seeing cobra or pit viper here yet. he may need to check on his chinese species too, Agkistrodon is american.......




Dear Sir or Madam:
This is xiao from China. I have been working in snake venom products since 2005. Now I have a snake farm located in South China raising venomous snake like Chinese (Naja atra )and Agkistrodon acutus, etc. 

After working in this line for more than 8 years, I know almost all kinds of Chinese venomous snakes. And know all of the snake venom sources cross China. It enables me to offer the venom like Agkistrodon acutus, King and other venoms with the most competitive prices and best quality. As long as the customers from USA or Europe put forward a request for the venom, I am capable of offering at the quickest time. 

This is my commitment to all my customers. 

Honestness and Loyalty is my pilosophy! No lies! No cheat as long as you can give me a chance to serve you! I will offer you my real telephone number and I. D. Card. It will assume that no cheatness will happen when you are doing business with me. 

Good luck my friend. I am here waiting for you.
Hope your not hanging by your toes dude, may be waiting a while



Best wishes,
Xiao


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 4, 2016)

Definitely sounds dodgy, although Agkistrodon acutus is a synonym for Deinagkistrodon acutus, which is an asian snake. Maybe he doesn't intend cheatness.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate it when cheatness happens... but then, I guess his English is better than my Mandarin...

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> I hate it when cheatness happens... but then, I guess his English is better than my Mandarin...
> 
> Jamie



我会说一点儿


----------



## Stuart (Apr 5, 2016)

Is a pilosophy a Chinese Proverb?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 5, 2016)

I think that is genuine... next week a long lost African king will want to give you 200 million as well. Man i envy you


----------



## Wokka (Apr 5, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, but, What do you do with snake venom?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

It gives you magic powers and unimaginable strength. Of course it's, real, just like genie lamps :lol:


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 5, 2016)

At least he ain't killing and drinking the snakes blood (a common practice in Asian countries for traditional medicinal purposes).... That is assuming he actully has snakes and isn't just out right BSing


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 5, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> 我会说一点儿



我不會說中國話，但我可以使用谷歌


Wokka said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but, What do you do with snake venom?



This...

[video=youtube_share;8q_m-rDUNw0]https://youtu.be/8q_m-rDUNw0[/video]


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 5, 2016)

BrownHash said:


> 我不會說中國話，但我可以使用谷歌
> 
> 
> This...
> ...



I had to google that ironically :lol:


----------

